# Newbie question about my user CP.



## Flying_Dutchman

Hi.

I'm using an old cheap phone/browser so it's possible some features aren't available to me.

I've only submitted 2 replies so far. Haven't started any threads. Went to my CP hoping to see links to the threads my replies were on. Nothing under the Subscribed Threads link. Is it possible to find my posts via my CP - to see if ppl have replied to them - or do I have to take the longer routes of Searching or scrolling through the forum(s)?

Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

